# الطريقة المطلوبة لشحن وتفريغ شاحنات الصهاريج



## haddad1212 (19 مايو 2009)

هذا ملف وورد يتحذت حول الطريقة المطلوبة لشحن وتفريغ شاحنات الصهاريج أرجو الإستفادة


----------



## أباياسر (19 مايو 2009)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ جزاك الله خيرا }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 مايو 2009)

مشكور على الملف المفيد


----------



## تمبيزة (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي الحميد (22 مايو 2009)

ملف رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## عكوش (24 مايو 2009)

سبحان الله أنا الان في دورة ادارة السلمة الحديثة 
وكان المطلوب مني مخاطر تفريغ المواد الكيميائية من الشاحنات (الصهريج)
لك الشكر


----------



## ازروان (27 مايو 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## عبد المنعم الباشا (3 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## tomasz (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف ممتاز

اشكرك


----------



## محمودالحسيني (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعد العادلى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sunrise86 (13 يونيو 2016)

ملف ممتاز...شكرا


----------

